# Some New Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought I'd post a couple new patterns I painted recently since nobody seems to talk in the tackle making forum anymore...Enjoy

Peacock Bass









Crappie









Neon Lightning


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

All three are very nice. I especially like the Crappie.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice work. Do you sell lures or is it just a hobby for personal use ?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

monte39 said:


> Nice work. Do you sell lures or is it just a hobby for personal use ?


Check out my site - www.hammerlures.com


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are awesome looking patterns........................ musky getters for sure


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I like that crappie pattern and the peacock bass is bad a$$!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Some more "Lake Erie Gamefish" for a local donation auction for Children's Miracle network.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That peacock bass pattern is a fish catcher for sure!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome, you really are an artist with the airbrush.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Finished product


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful work..................... I hope you raise a lot of money for the auction for the children's miracle network.................. way to go shutupnfish.............. Its nice to see good people, doing good deeds.................... Hope you nail a 50iner for your efforts and kindness


----------

